# Sport Plast Collapsible Full Body Canadas



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Anyone try them or seen them. Looking for a second opinion.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I have seen them, and I don't like them.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## 25for25 (Jul 11, 2005)

I would have to agree with waterwolf and the really are easy to break or have fall apart


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

these look like my carry-lite full bodies that you can fold up kind of and it works great out in the field.. just a little bit from the Sport Plast with feets and then a stake to hold them both to the ground. I like my carry lite but not better than Big Foots or GHG.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

A buddy of mine had some he bought from a guy that are painted up as snows. They don't look too bad to me. I have some Carry-Lite collapsibles i bought a few years ago, basically the same as Buckwing has out now, the only advice I can give you is NEVER collapse them! They get cold and the heads will not go into place or the body will have a massive crease or whatever. Once they warm up they look good but until then you have some deformed geese on your hands. This year I am going to at least fill the heads with some expandible foam insulation so that will hopefully end that problem.


----------



## rs09then (Mar 15, 2006)

i have seen them and i think they are great as long as you dont fold them up. if you keep them in a decoy bag that wont smush them up they work great. this year i even had a flock of canadas come in and i wasnt in my blind i got on my knees and they almost landed on me they just thought they were real and wanted to be there.

p.s. i also use a few other kinds of decoys mixed in though like my bog foot so it looks like a real flock of geese.


----------

